# How Do You Control Symptoms Of Fibromyalgia Stress?



## 15696 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi I just saw a great article on Fibromyalgia Symptoms of Stress and Treatment for Fibromyalgia at: http://www.back-fibromyalgia-pain.com/Almost 75% of adults feel great stress on a weekly basis. Experts say 22.7 million Americans will suffer from an anxiety disorder at some point in their lives. Excessive stress can come between us and loved ones. Stress can suck up energy and vitality, taking away the simple pleasures. Too much stress, often seen by those suffering from fibromyalgia syndrome, can lead to health problems such as: depression, headaches, sleep disorder, upset stomachs, ulcers, rashes, high blood pressure, heart disease, and stroke. Fibromyalgia Symptoms of stress can also exacerbate existing medical conditions, especially fibromyalgia symptoms.I liked the information and products on this site check it out, looks like it is new: http://www.back-fibromyalgia-pain.com/Have a Pain free Year


----------

